
Ask HN: What subfield within CS do you find most interesting? - ILikeMathBetter
I was wondering what are some of the more promising subfields within CSE and what are some good resources for further reading.
======
thecupisblue
Interested in and working on future of computation - new environments,
platforms, languages, approaches. A nice starting point is
[https://futureofcoding.org/](https://futureofcoding.org/)

------
melkael
I'm currently working on mathematical programming applied to telecommunication
networks (using queueing theory models) and the more I learn the more I find
those things fascinating

------
raobit
Image Processing is one of the fields in CS i really want to understand
internally.Still on to-do , no resources as of now, but i would first search
topics in github, to know what interesting projects are there and then read
the description accordingly, github search by topics is really good way to
find things related to language,tech-stack,subjects etc :)

~~~
thedevindevops
You may be interested in the OpenCV project, it has bindings for quite a few
common languages

------
arduinomancer
I think graphics is underrated as far as currently hyped subfields.

Being able to visually see the effect of your code is really satisfying and
fun.

~~~
cyberdrunk
Graphics is pretty mature, and also relatively niche in its applications
(hence little jobs and lacking salaries for the most part). But I agree, it's
very cool.

~~~
QuixoticQuibit
I wouldn’t say graphics is all that niche compared to many other fields. There
are plenty of jobs in it. The problem with salary seems to be that many people
want to be in the gaming industry. Ultimately a problem of supply/demand and
an exploitation of passion.

~~~
cyberdrunk
There are jobs, but probably, in terms of volume, it's 0.01% of the volume of
backend or frontend jobs. Which in itself might not be bad(as there's less
graphics programmers to fill these positions as well), but they aren't as
geographically distributed as more mundane jobs, which limits your living
options.

Also, at least in Europe, they pay much less than doing backend contracts for
big corporations with plenty of money. For example, senior graphics dev in a
CAD company in UK will make maybe 50-60% of backend contractor's salary.

------
random31415
Computer Vision

